# Bolt size/type OZ Superturismo GT



## gonegolfring (Sep 14, 2015)

wheel related question:

got a set of OZ Superturismo GT's
18x8, 5x112, et35

Do I need conical or ball seat wheel bolts? And what length bolts will I need? 
sorry for the noob question
Thanks in advance!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

